# Fuel Problems 90hp Johnson 1996 V4



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Went fishing today, launched fine and ran to spot without problems just like always. Got ready to go in ahead of rain, cranked up fine and planed off, ran 1/4 mile RMP's dropped motor stopped like it ran out of fuel. I had fuel, even treated with staybil for ethanol, motor would start, rough idle and stop. Once it was finally idling, put in neutral, gave it throttle and it died. Thank goodness fortwo strong trolling motor batteries, had to troll last mile to the ramp.

Questions: The fuel bulb is spongy and has never gotten firm when pumped up. Can this be the issue?

Water/fuel separator filter has 15 hours on it, possibly need replacing due to ethanol in gas these days?

Fouled plugs? 

Any positive suggestions appreciated.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

If the primer seems to leak down, you may have a bad fuel pump diaphram. If the primer seems like it is spongie, then you may have alcohol deterioration in the fuel lines and bulb along with other issues related. First do a compression check to rule out a blown engine. You should check the engine filter as well to see if there is any black particles or water in it as well as the fuel filter on the boat. This is a good starting point.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is what I have discovered thus far:

Compression check OK, equal all cylinders 115-120.

Water/fuel seperator filter was half full when I took it off, poured out fuel and found few pieces of jelly in fuel. Shouldn't the filter have been full of fuel when I took it off?

Checked primer bulb, still not firm but no leaks found, no jelly when I pumped it out.

Disconnected fuel and oil line from inlet inside cowling, found plastic inlet with jelly settled in bottom. I took fuel line off inlet and filter drained fuel and found no jelly chunks inside. I took the fuel filter out it was clean with just a few bits of trash in screen(cleaned and replaced).

Checked spark plugs, did not appear burnt or unusual. ( they have 16.4 hours on them)

Parts I'm replacing today: fuel water seperator filter, new gas line from filter to engine, spark plugs, primer bulb.

I am going to check/blow outfuel line from tank to filter after I replace the above items.

Other suggestions?


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

And many thanks to Double "D" for his telephone consultation.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is a pic of the fuel from my tank in the jar on the right, on the left is fresh gas. I had treated the fuel in the tank with Staybil for ethanol, so I'm not sure if that accounted for the cloudy, pee color or not. I pumped out 20 gal of fuel from the tank will replace with fresh tank tomorrow. Anyone know where I can dispose of the old fuel?










After changing the fuel line, water/fuel separator filter, primer bulb, cleaning the fuel filter, new spark plugs and a fresh tank of gas, the motor fired right off and ran great (in the driveway). Hopefully I can get it on the water tomorrow or Saturday morning for a good run.


----------



## backyardboys (Aug 31, 2008)

Sent PM.


----------

